# Crock-pot Freezer Meals



## Foodie123 (Nov 21, 2014)

I am looking for low carb recipes that would work as freezer meals to cook in the crock pot. Any ideas??


----------



## Caslon (Nov 21, 2014)

Foodie123 said:


> I am looking for low carb recipes that would work as freezer meals to cook in the crock pot. Any ideas??



You mean meals that are made in a crock pot then frozen and later reheated in the crock pot???

Anyways,  here are  27 low carb dinners that can be made in a crock pot.  Freezing then reheating will affect the quality of some reheated meals, depending on the ingredients.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/christinebyrne/low-carb-slow-cooker


----------

